# Profilschiene sägbar?



## stephan282 (19 März 2008)

spielereien


----------



## ge_org (19 März 2008)

JA, absägen!
Vorschriften glaub ich nicht, ist ja nur ein Baugruppenträger.
Soll halt so lang sein, dass alles Platz hat. Ich halte meistens noch Platz für zwei Baugruppen, falls irgendwann irgendwer was dazupappen will(wenn es HW-Konfig erlaubt).
Georg


----------



## vierlagig (19 März 2008)

absägen, absägen, absägen ... aber sofort 

kannst auch profilschienen für die 300er am 2m-stück kaufen


----------



## stephan282 (19 März 2008)

Danke ,Georg ! Dann kann ich ja bedenkenlos weitermachen, supi!


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (20 März 2008)

Säg das Teil ab. Aber nimm  ne Säge mit nem groben Blatt. Sonst kommst du nicht weit. 

(... Und wenn du 3x abgeschnitten hast und das Teil immer noch zu kurz ist, dann versuchs noch ein 4tes Mal.....) --> Das ist als Witz gemeint und wurde von meinem alten Ausbilder andauernd gesabbelt....


----------



## Question_mark (20 März 2008)

*Unsinn ..*

Hallo,

und das Entgraten nicht vergessen. Hat da wer nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun ???


Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Torsten05 (20 März 2008)

Hi,

falten ist eindeutig besser, so kannst du die bei Bedarf auch nochmal länger machen.

SCNR

Torsten


----------



## sps-concept (20 März 2008)

*Latten*



Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und das Entgraten nicht vergessen. Hat da wer nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun ???
> 
> ...



Unsinn? meinste damit deinen Beitrag?

Was spricht gegens absägen? Solange es kein 400er Rack ist ;-)

André


----------



## edison (20 März 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> und das Entgraten nicht vergessen


 
lol
genau, und nach dem Absägen sind auch keine Löcher mehr drinne - da brauch man einen Ovalbohrer für


----------



## misconduct (20 März 2008)

darf man fragen warum er die schiene nicht absägen sollte?!?
hier sollten manche von ihrem hohen ross runter kommen und mal checken was sie für ne scheise schreiben!!!
der gute thread starter hat eine normale frage gestellt und dann bekommt er hier von solchen idioten nur dumme antworten!

ich bin der meinung das es funktionieren sollte, habe es aber noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## sps-concept (20 März 2008)

*Profilschiene*

das Absägen der Profilschiene ist üblich, warum sonst sollte es die Schienen mit 2m Länge geben? Und wer sägen kann sollte auch Bohren können.

Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso hier dumme Kommentare dazu abgegeben werden. Naja bei einem schon, aber der macht das zwanghaft...

André


----------



## zotos (20 März 2008)

sps-concept schrieb:


> das Absägen der Profilschiene ist üblich, warum sonst sollte es die Schienen mit 2m Länge geben? Und wer sägen kann sollte auch Bohren können.
> 
> Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso hier dumme Kommentare dazu abgegeben werden. Naja bei einem schon, aber der macht das zwanghaft...
> 
> André




Schließe doch nicht immer von Dir auf andere.
Es hat ja auch keiner Behauptet das es nicht erlaubt sei die Profilschiene zu kürzen.


----------



## sps-concept (20 März 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Schließe doch nicht immer von Dir auf andere.
> Es hat ja auch keiner Behauptet das es nicht erlaubt sei die Profilschiene zu kürzen.



es ist doch so dass der Threadersteller als blöd hingestellt wurde oder nicht?

zu meiner Aussage:


sps-concept schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso hier dumme Kommentare dazu abgegeben werden. Naja bei einem schon, aber der macht das zwanghaft...



ok ich korrigiere mich, du (zotos) bist der 2.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 März 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe mal in dem Werk gearbeitet, wo die Schienen hergestellt werden.
Ich kenne noch einige Leute dort. Bei Abnahme entsprechender Stückzahl liefert die Firma (natürlich über Siemens) bestimmt gerne jede gewünschte Länge.
Nur für den Fall, dass Ihr Euch über sägen nicht einig werdet, wobei im Werk die Profile auch gesägt werden.

Gruss

Audsuperuser


----------



## zotos (20 März 2008)

sps-concept schrieb:


> es ist doch so dass der Threadersteller als blöd hingestellt wurde oder nicht?
> ...



Nein wurde er sicher nicht. Aber wie kommst Du denn darauf? Es hat nicht jeder User hier einen Verfolgungswahn der Deinem ebenbürtig ist.

Aber das hat ja nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.

Halten wir fest:
Absägen ist ok, beim Sägen von Alu kann eine Säge mit einer großen Verzahnung nützlich sein, dass Entgraten darf man nicht vergessen, bei einer S7-400 wird davon abgeraten (dieser nützliche Hinweis kam von sps-concept).

Was heulst Du denn jetzt hier rum? Ich denke der Thread ist gelöst.

Oder hast Du noch ein :TOOL: im Angebot, um Profilschienen zu kürzen mit dem man 90% der Zeit sparen kann?  ;o)


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 März 2008)

Hallo Zotos

Aluminium mit ca 500°C lässt sich mit einer Kettensäge bearbeiten.
Mit diesem Tool geht es um mindestens 90% schneller als mit der Pugsäge.

Gruss

Audsuperuser


----------



## Znarf (20 März 2008)

Hallo,
wir sind auch fleißig am sägen. Aber die Frage finde ich schon etwas komisch. Es fragt ja auch keiner ob man bei einer 100m Spule 1mm² was abschneiden darf, oder?

Äh, darf man das eigentlich ?  

Gruß

Andreas

Nachtrag aus der CA01: 
Die Profilschiene mit 2000 mm Länge kann beliebig gekürzt werden, um Aufbauten mit Sonderlängen zu ermöglichen.


----------



## misconduct (20 März 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Nein wurde er sicher nicht. Aber wie kommst Du denn darauf? Es hat nicht jeder User hier einen Verfolgungswahn der Deinem ebenbürtig ist.
> 
> Aber das hat ja nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.
> 
> ...


 

... jaja, hohes ross und so....


das schöne an deinem post ist aber folgendes :

ich weis das du weist das alle wissen das der thread starter "verarscht" wurde... weeste  
da kannst du eine noch so tolle auswertung machen, und alles noch so verdrehen.
fakt ist folgende zizate wie folgende antoworten sind es eigentlich nicht wert erwähnt zu werden, ich mache es aber trotzdem :


"Hallo,

und das Entgraten nicht vergessen. Hat da wer nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun ???


Gruß

Question_mark"


"
Hi,

falten ist eindeutig besser, so kannst du die bei Bedarf auch nochmal länger machen.

SCNR

Torsten
"



"lol
genau, und nach dem Absägen sind auch keine Löcher mehr drinne - da brauch man einen Ovalbohrer für"



und gleich das nächste wertvolle zitat :


Hallo Zotos

Aluminium mit ca 500°C lässt sich mit einer Kettensäge bearbeiten.
Mit diesem Tool geht es um mindestens 90% schneller als mit der Pugsäge.

Gruss

Audsuperuser





noch fragen?


----------



## misconduct (20 März 2008)

Znarf schrieb:


> Nachtrag aus der CA01:
> Die Profilschiene mit 2000 mm Länge kann beliebig gekürzt werden, um Aufbauten mit Sonderlängen zu ermöglichen.


 

ich danke dir für diesen Nachtrag.
...lustiger weise sind die noch so schlauen jetzt ruhig.... warum wohl?
aber besser ist das wohl!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 März 2008)

misconduct schrieb:


> ... jaja, hohes ross und so....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke, dass Du mein Zitat für wertvoll erachtest


----------



## zotos (20 März 2008)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. 

Der Thread wurde doch erst Unsinnig als der Kollege sps-concept hier angefangen hat irgend einen bösen willen hinter jedem und allem zu vermuten.

Ich weis auch nicht was er mit dem Kollegen Question_mark hat? Dessen Beitrag war absolut aufs Thema bezogen.

Es ist zwar nützlich eine schnelllaufende Säge mit großer Zahnung zu haben um Alu sauber zu zersägen, aber man kann so eine Profilschiene auch locker mit einer normalen Bügelsäge zerteilen wenn es denn von Nöten ist (Baustellen Umbau usw.). Der Tipp mit dem Entgraten ist doch sehr sinnvoll.

Sich jetzt hier über sowas zu monieren ist doch noch unsinniger als der Tipp die Profilschiene zu falten.


----------



## mst (20 März 2008)

Also ich bestelle ausschließlich die 2m Schienen.

Montiere auch mehrere Racks (Wegen der max. 8 Zusatzkarten)  nebeneinander – waagrecht sowie senkrecht.

Schneide diese natürlich auch dementsprechend zu. – Beim Endgraden und Löcherbohren hatten wir noch nie ein Problem.

mfg mst


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 März 2008)

Ich denke es war schon nach der ersten Antwort klar, dass man die Schienen auf die benötigte Länge sägen kann.

Mich hat der Tread aber vom langweiligen Schnittstellenprogrammieren abgelenkt.

Daher vielen Dank an alle

Gruss

Audsuperuser


----------



## Checkforce (20 März 2008)

Klar, darfst du die Schiene absägen, das einzige, auf was du achten musst, ist, dass du die Schiene nach dem Absägen gut entkratest. Sollte halt keine Verletzungsgefahr bestehen.


----------



## misconduct (20 März 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht.
> 
> Der Thread wurde doch erst Unsinnig als der Kollege sps-concept hier angefangen hat irgend einen bösen willen hinter jedem und allem zu vermuten.
> 
> ...


 


um das mal klar zu stellen:

ich habe angefabgen hier bösen willen zu unterstellen!
denn du scheinst hier, warum auch immer, prinzipiell etwas egen den user sps-concept zu haben.
es ist nicht ihm zuerst aufgefallen sondern mir das hier einige nur scheise schreiben.
aber so eingesessene und erfahrene user wie du machen anscheinend keine fehler und müssen mit anderen sympatisanten immer die fahne in den wind halten, auch wenn der sich mal drehen sollte.
aber was schreib ich denn... du würdest natürlich keine fehler machen, und wenn doch diese sicherlich nicht anders auslegen...oder etwa doch?
könnte noch weiter ausschweifen, aber ich lass das mal, denn mit uneinsichtigen menschen zu diskutieren ist so sinnvoll wie profischienen zu falten.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (20 März 2008)

Sagt mal Jungs:
Gehts denn noch?????

Absägen, entgraden, bohren.... alles bestens. 

Trinkt zwischendurch mal nen Bier oder geht ne Runde um den Block. Das macht nicht soviel Wind um Nix!


----------



## HDD (20 März 2008)

misconduct schrieb:


> um das mal klar zu stellen:
> 
> ich habe angefabgen hier bösen willen zu unterstellen!


Hi, 
ich verfolge mit Interesse dieses Thema weniger wegen dem Sägen.

Aber kannst du mir erklären warum du jetzt so was schreibst und was das bedeutet?

He Dabbes lass mal das fängt jetzt erst an!

HDD


----------



## Perfektionist (20 März 2008)

Dabbes vorm Herrn schrieb:


> Säg das Teil ab. Aber nimm ne Säge mit nem groben Blatt. Sonst kommst du nicht weit.
> 
> (... Und wenn du 3x abgeschnitten hast und das Teil immer noch zu kurz ist, dann versuchs noch ein 4tes Mal.....) --> Das ist als Witz gemeint und wurde von meinem alten Ausbilder andauernd gesabbelt....


ich glaub, das wurde auch von allen so verstanden ...


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (20 März 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich glaub, das wurde auch von allen so verstanden ...




Hapühhh...... na, dann isses ja gut.......


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 März 2008)

misconduct schrieb:


> darf man fragen warum er die schiene nicht absägen sollte?!?
> hier sollten manche von ihrem hohen ross runter kommen und mal checken was sie für ne scheise schreiben!!!
> der gute thread starter hat eine normale frage gestellt und dann bekommt er hier von solchen idioten nur dumme antworten!
> 
> ich bin der meinung das es funktionieren sollte, habe es aber noch nicht gemacht.


 
Die Frage war im 2. Beitrag beantwortet... der Rest ist SPASS und Ablenkung von der harten Arbeit.... Wir wollen doch nur spielen ;o)


----------



## zotos (20 März 2008)

...und jetzt stehen sie vor den Problemen die sie sich herbei diskutierten.

Ausnahmslos alle User die bis her auf diesen Thread geantwortet haben sind sich einig das man Profilschienen auf die gewünschte Länge zurechtschneiden kann.

Warum jetzt einzelne User anderen Usern zwanghaft unterstellen wollen das sie das anders sehen würden, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Ich bin froh das ich mit solchen Quertreibern, die Probleme aus dem nichts erschaffen müssen, keine Projekte durchführen muss.


----------



## Hermann (20 März 2008)

um mal wieder zur fragestellung zurückzukommen...


verwendet ihr die reste der schiene auch oder werft ihr die weg.
wenn ja, wie macht ihr das dann, da auf dem abgeschnittenem stück kein "erdungsbolzen" mehr ist.
einfach so montieren 
anders erden


danke..


----------



## diabolo150973 (20 März 2008)

*Restschiene verwenden*

Ich habe zwar gerade keine Schiene zur hand, aber wenn wir mal eine teilen, dann wird einfach ein neues Loch gebohrt. 6.5mm (glaube ich mich zu erinnern) und von hinten senken. Da der Senkkopf aber zu groß ist (weil das Profilblech zu dünn ist) und deswegen vorne etwas rausguckt, wird einfach eine Kontaktscheibe als Distanz dazwischen gelegt und mit einer M6-Mutter gekontert. Fertig!


----------



## Ludewig (20 März 2008)

Wozu braucht man eigentlich diesen Erdungsbolzen? Also konkret, wenn man die Schiene auf eine verzinkte Montageplatte setzt, dann kann ich meine Erdung doch auch anders durchführen. Mich stört der Bolzen eigentlich immer.

Gibt es also einen zwingenden Grund für die Nutzung dieses Dings?


----------



## misconduct (20 März 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> ...und jetzt stehen sie vor den Problemen die sie sich herbei diskutierten.
> 
> Ausnahmslos alle User die bis her auf diesen Thread geantwortet haben sind sich einig das man Profilschienen auf die gewünschte Länge zurechtschneiden kann.
> 
> ...


 
so, für mich letzter beitrag zu dem thema:

muss einfach nochmal darauf aufmerksam machen auch wenn es gekonnt ignoriert wird, aus gründen der warheitsverleumung oder was auch immer :


"...mit uneinsichtigen menschen zu diskutieren ist so sinnvoll wie profischienen zu falten..."

ach ja, herr projektleiter:
"wer meint projektleiter leiten projekte, der glaubt auch das zitronenfalter zitronen falten"


evenutell passt auch folgenes zitat(weis leider nicht mehr woher)

"das offensichtliche zu verleumden ist die kunst des narren"


viel spaß noch bei der sinnfindung.


----------



## misconduct (20 März 2008)

...........


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 März 2008)

Vielen Dank für diese unterhaltsame Diskussion.   *ROFL*


----------



## Perfektionist (20 März 2008)

misconduct schrieb:


> ...
> hier sollten manche von ihrem hohen ross runter kommen und mal checken was sie für ne scheise schreiben!!! der gute thread starter hat eine normale frage gestellt und dann bekommt er hier von solchen idioten nur dumme antworten!
> ...


 
siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moralpredigt



> Eine *Moralpredigt* (auch *Moralpauke*) ist eine stark abgeschwächte Form der Strafpredigt. Hier wird seitens des Predigers, der durchaus keine religiöse Person darstellen muss, in Form moralisierender Ermahnungen auf die ethischen Komponenten menschlichen Verhaltens verwiesen und zur Besserung ermuntert.


 
*undwiedervomhohenrossabsteig*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 März 2008)

misconduct schrieb:


> so, für mich letzter beitrag zu dem thema:
> muss einfach nochmal darauf aufmerksam machen auch wenn es gekonnt ignoriert wird, aus gründen der warheitsverleumung oder was auch immer :
> "... profischienen zu falten..."



Und was nimmt der Amateur?


----------



## argv_user (20 März 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Und was nimmt der Amateur?



Der Amateur macht es genau wie der Profi: er nimmt die Flex.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 März 2008)

stephan282 schrieb:


> He hallo!
> Bin gerade dabei eine Montageplatte für ein fahrerloses Transportsystem mit diversen Simatic Komponeten zu bestücken. Nun habe ich festgestellt, dass die gelieferte Simatic Profilschiene zu lang ist für meine Montageplatte. Darf man an ihr eigentlich ohne weiteres ein Stück absägen, oder gibts da irgendwelche Vorschriften die das verbieten? Danke schon mal im voraus für die Hilfe. ste


 
Ich finde das irre, das man aus einer Frage die man mit JA-NEIN beantworten kann, einen Tread macht der jetzt schon 40 Beiträge umfasst....


*ROFL* :s10: 




Dafür LIEBE ich das SPS-Forum


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 März 2008)

Hermann schrieb:


> um mal wieder zur fragestellung zurückzukommen...
> 
> 
> verwendet ihr die reste der schiene auch oder werft ihr die weg.
> ...



Hallo Hermann!
Die reste kannst du wieder zusammenschweißen.
Mit einem Bolzenschweißgerät kannst du den Erdungsbolzen wieder anbringen.
P.S.: Man kann die schienen auch mit einem Plasmaschneider Kürzen.
Das geht wesentlich schneller und einfacher, als Sägen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## zotos (20 März 2008)

Könnte irgend ein Forenbetreiber eine eigene Unterkategorie "Profilschiene" eröffnen. Anscheinend ist dieses Thema zu lange vernachlässigt worden. scheint ja ein echter Publikumsmagnet zu sein ;o)

Und zu:


misconduct schrieb:


> ...
> muss einfach nochmal darauf aufmerksam machen auch wenn es gekonnt ignoriert wird, aus gründen der warheitsverleumung oder was auch immer
> ...



Von welcher Wahrheit reden wir denn? 
Die eigentliche Frage ist hinreichend beantwortet. Das Beste daran ist das sich in der Beantwortung alle einig sind. 

Was die Herren misconduct und sps-concept hier zwischen den Zeilen lesen und welche Probleme sie aus dem Nichts heraufbeschwören wollen, ist für mich nicht nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## mst (20 März 2008)

<Spaß Anfang>

Auch wenn es noch keine Frage zum Lochbohren gegeben hat, möchte ich auf diese Thema eingehen:

Wenn man ein  8mm Loch bohren muss, aber keinen 8mm Bohrer hat, kann man mit einem 5er vorbohren und mit dem 3er nachbohren.

Ich würde aber einen 4er nehmen – Da braucht man nicht umspannen.

</Spaß Ende>


----------



## HDD (20 März 2008)

argv_user schrieb:


> Der Amateur macht es genau wie der Profi: er nimmt die Flex.


 
Na endlich ein Praktiker!

HDD


----------



## diabolo150973 (20 März 2008)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man eigentlich diesen Erdungsbolzen? Also konkret, wenn man die Schiene auf eine verzinkte Montageplatte setzt, dann kann ich meine Erdung doch auch anders durchführen. Mich stört der Bolzen eigentlich immer.
> 
> Gibt es also einen zwingenden Grund für die Nutzung dieses Dings?


Befestigungen dürfen nicht nicht zur Erdung verwendet werden. Obwohl Du recht hast... Es gehen jedesmal 3cm von der Schiene flöten und die Auflagefläche ist mehr als großzügig.


----------



## Torsten05 (20 März 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Könnte irgend ein Forenbetreiber eine eigene Unterkategorie "Profilschiene" eröffnen. Anscheinend ist dieses Thema zu lange vernachlässigt worden. scheint ja ein echter Publikumsmagnet zu sein ;o)



Ich bitte darum die neue Kategorie noch auf weitere Fragen zu erweitern.
Was ist z.B. mit Hut-Schienen, was mit C-Schienen?
Muss ich bei einem Schütz die anderen Kontakte ausbauen wenn ich nur einen brauche?
24V Versionen eines Schützes sind 4 Euro billiger, macht es Sinn die Spule selbst umzuwickeln?
Meine Bremsen quitschen. Ich habe sie geölt, war das richtig so?
Ich brauche Sensoren für 230V, habe aber nur welche für 24V. Kann ich mit einem Edding (Wasserfest) eine 0 hinter die 24 schreiben und das geht dann?
Der von mir eingesetzte Schaltschrank soll erweitert werden, ist aber zu klein. Kann ich die neuen Komponenten in (Aldi-)Tüten dazu hängen, oder nervt da der TÜV?
Mein Schaltschrank steht auf der Erde, muss ich den PE trotzdem anschliessen?
In meinem SPS Progamm ist ein Fehler, die CPU habe ich schon zerlegt, aber nix gefunden. Was kann ich noch tun?

Torsten


----------



## misconduct (20 März 2008)

....ich kann's einfach nicht lassen...

Wiki: "...Als Tor oder Narr werden auch Personen bezeichnet, die sich sehr unreif, dumm, tollpatschig, voreingenommen, vorurteilsbehaftet und unwissend verhalten und die sich auf Basis ihrer Unwissenheit als Gelehrte aufplustern, ohne ihre Unwissenheit zu erkennen, weil sie denken, ihre Unwissenheit sei großes Wissen..."

es geht mir nicht darum leute in dem forum persönlich anzugreifen, aber auf eine vernünftige frage kann man auch venünftige reaktionen erwarten.
und ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt und ich lese nichts zwischen den zeilen wenn ich behaupte das der thread starter teilweise verspottet wurde.
und viele beiträge in dem forum zu schreiben bevollmächtigt noch lange nicht mist zu schreiben.
warum sich hier ein großteil der leute wie fänchen im wind drehen versteh ich nicht, ist mir auch egal, aber mich persöhnlich würde es stören auf solche fragen solche antworten zu bekommen wie sie hier teilweise kamen.

klar ist das nur ein forum in dem jeder schreiben kann was er will, aber wenn man in die lage kommt selbst mal solche, bzw solche ähnlichen antworten auf eine normal gestellte fragen zu erhalten ist es nicht sehr schön.


und ja, es ist ziemlich erstaunlich das sich das thema so aufgebläht hat.
jetzt sollte jeder wissen ob man die schiene absägen kann oder nicht... denk ich mal


ach ja, und an die fraktion welche  der meinung ist schreibfehler peinlich genau zu suchen kann ich nur sagen das so etwas meiner meinugn nach kindergarten niveau ist.


----------



## diabolo150973 (20 März 2008)

@misconduct

Das Themas scheint Dich ja echt zu reizen. Du bist den ganzen Tag am Meckern und schreibst das Selbe immer wieder... Warum holst Du den ganzen Kram immer wieder hoch? Ich habe ein wenig das Gefühl, dass Moralapostel eher noch einen mitkriegen, als Recht zu bekommen. Und das beziehe ich nicht nur hier auf's Forum. So langsam glaube ich, dass meine Exfrau sich unter Deinem Namen hier reingeschlichen hat. Die musste auch immer den alten Mist noch 1000 mal aufwärmen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 März 2008)

misconduct schrieb:


> ach ja, und an die fraktion welche  der meinung ist schreibfehler peinlich genau zu suchen kann ich nur sagen das so etwas meiner meinugn nach kindergarten niveau ist.



Was hast Du gegen den Kindergarten. Ich finde das war die geilste Zeit meines Lebens.
Um 8:30 langsam erscheinen
Mit Freunden abhängen
Hübsche, junge Praktikantinen knuddeln
usw.
Und das Beste: Um 12:00 wieder Feierabend

Gruss

Audsuperuser


----------



## Torsten05 (20 März 2008)

Bleib doch mal locker. Es gibt nun mal Fragen die schon etwas lustig rüberkommen, und dann sollte man auch mal nen Spass verstehen. Seine Antwort hat er ja, also kein Grund hier Forenmobbing zu vermuten.
Ein Blick in den Siemens-Katalog zeigt das es keine 345,34 mm langen Schienen angeboten werden. Also was nun? Anderen Schaltschrank, oder andere SPS wählen? Meinst du nicht auch das Siemens noch andere Länge im Angebot hätte wenn man die nicht absägen dürfte? Und kann man ALU sägen, oder muss es erodiert werden?

Torsten

Edit: Schön ist wenn man auch mal über sich selbst schmunzeln kann.


----------



## vierlagig (20 März 2008)

ich wäre sehr stolz auf mich, wenn mir mal eine frage einfallen würde die in 16 stunden 50 antworten und über 700 hits bringt 

so...werft die sägen weg und macht mal ostern jetz


----------



## MW (20 März 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> so...werft die sägen weg und macht mal ostern jetz


 

Nix Ostern, WEITER MACHEN, ich find die Diskusion(wenn mans so nennen darf) toll


----------



## Sockenralf (20 März 2008)

Hallo,

ich fänd´s wesentlich übersichtlicher, wenn wir darüber einfach eine Umfrage machen würden.  



MfG


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (20 März 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fänd´s wesentlich übersichtlicher, wenn wir darüber einfach eine Umfrage machen würden.
> 
> ...



Hier kannst sogar meherere Umfragen draus machen....


----------



## stephan282 (20 März 2008)

Aha, so bekommt Ihr also den Tag rum, Leute! Vielleicht fällt mir demnächst ja mal wieder so ne Frage ein, an der sich so manch einer hier ziemlich aufgeilen kann. Bis die Tage und " Frohe Ostern"


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 März 2008)

Hallo Stephan,

um deiner nächsten Frage vorweg zu kommen  .

Ich ritze unter der CPU stets meine Initialen ein. Ausdrücklich verboten ist das nicht. Für besonders exclusive Kunden wird dann meist ein ganzes Relief drauss, mit Firmenlogo und so  . Das ganze wird dann noch mit schwarzer Farbe ausgefüllt und mit einem 88-er Schmierläppchen gegen Korrossion geschützt.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 März 2008)

... ach du bist das ...


----------



## Question_mark (20 März 2008)

*Normal ist das nicht*

Hallo,



			
				misconduct schrieb:
			
		

> der gute thread starter hat eine normale frage gestellt



Sorry, aber normal war die Frage nicht.  *ROFL* 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## kermit (20 März 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...
> Sorry, aber normal war die Frage nicht.
> ...


 
aber war sie (die Frage) wirklich total daneben? Setz mal ne Flex an einem vollverzinkten Stahlträger an - haste da wirklich keinerlei Probleme damit? ne-neee - so eine Zink-Schicht soll nicht mit Absicht verletzt werden !!! und so'ne S7-300-Profilschiene ist ja immerhin mal vernickelt! Also, ich kann die (über?)vorsichtige Fragestellung des Fragestellers schon ein wenig verstehen *vde*


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 März 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> ..Setz mal ne Flex an einem vollverzinkten Stahlträger an - haste da wirklich keinerlei Probleme damit?..


Nun ja, die Zigarette danach schmeckt dann abnormal süß. Beim Zerteilen einer Alu-Schiene habe ich das noch nicht fest gestellt. Übrigens, ein Schluck Petroleum, Spiritus, im Notfall auch Bier oder sogar Spucke wirkt beim Zerspanen von Alu manchmal Wunder


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Question_mark (20 März 2008)

*Nix mit Funkensäge ..*

Hallo,



			
				Kermit schrieb:
			
		

> aber war sie (die Frage) wirklich total daneben? Setz mal ne Flex an einem vollverzinkten Stahlträger an



Ja, total daneben aber tolerierbar bei einem IQ wie ein Schwarzbrot.
Wo stand irgendetwas von Flex in der Fragestellung ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (21 März 2008)

*Lol*

Hallo,

Na gut, die Übersetzung englisch --> deutsch heisst halt "Fehltritt".

Den Rest verkneife ich mir, aber es ist wirklich schwer ... *ROFL* 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

